

How Much Damage Can the OPM Hackers Do with a Million Fingerprints? - hammock
http://www.nationaljournal.com/tech/opm-hack-fingerprints-china-20150714#hn

======
hammock
_> problematic is that there is "no way to reissue a fingerprint," Lee said,
meaning that once a set is in the hands of a foreign adversary they are
vulnerable as long as that person is working in government.... That reality
could create a squeeze on government for decades to come, as agencies may be
forced to forgo fingerprints for things like two-factor authentication and
instead rely on another biometric, such as facial recognition or iris scans._

I see people on HN say it all the time, biometrics are for identification, not
authentication.

